# North Georgia cashe



## Al33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Several years ago a good friend found all these in one spot no bigger than a card table. They are some of the finest examples of quartz points I have ever seen and no doubt the maker of them was an expert.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 22, 2011)

That is awesome!!!  They are works of art.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 22, 2011)

My oh my!  What a find.  Was the broken gorget found with them?


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 22, 2011)

I found 2 similar to them in my front yard one is complete and the other is broken in half.   Those are some fine looking heads.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 22, 2011)

I found 2 similar to them in my front yard one is complete and the other is broken in half.   Those are some fine looking heads.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 22, 2011)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> My oh my!  What a find.  Was the broken gorget found with them?



Yes it was.


----------



## dtala (Aug 23, 2011)

that is some fine quartz work, that is a tough rock to knap.

  troy


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow.  Those are extremely nice finds.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

that's an awesome find!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome! Great display too!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2011)

Fine looking points. I have some of their relatives.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 23, 2011)

great !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent cache of quartz !! Thats a rare find for sure.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Aug 23, 2011)

Sweat


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow!! What county?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 23, 2011)

walkinboss01 said:


> Wow!! What county?



Bartow


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW...Killer!!!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 23, 2011)

Those are some fine points Al. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2011)

Unbelievable cache. Are the bases of those points ground?


----------



## Willjo (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice Yadkin cashe Al, if he would look around the other half of the gorget might be there. Here is a similar cashe I found, not as many Yadkins but both halves of the gorget about four feet apart. This one has a snake scratched on it. You can see his head and tongue on right side the photo is upside down.


----------



## Son (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice quartz, more than likely they are Woodland period points.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 25, 2011)

I have heard of this box of points several times, but the first time I have seen them. 
Thanks for the picture, there are even more impressive than I 
thought.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 29, 2011)

I bet the man who made those was sick when he realized he had left them at the last stop.  Very nice find.


----------

